# Mascara: Waterproof or Non-waterproof?



## eightthirty (Mar 27, 2006)

After browsing 258 posts (It only took about 2 minutes), I found that noone has ever posted a poll on this, so I'm wondering do you use waterproof or non-waterproof mascara?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 27, 2006)

Used to buy only Waterproof, but now only Non-Waterproof...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 27, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 27, 2006)

i only buy non waterproof mascara. waterproof dries my lashes out too much.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I only use non-waterproof.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 27, 2006)

I voted non-waterproof.

Why?

Well, I'm single, so I don't cry.

I don't watch tv alot so I avoid crying over sappy commercials.

WP mascara just gets all gunky and flakes.

I'm not in love, so I don't cry.

Did I mention, I don't cry.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello all-

Non-waterproof for me...don't like how hard it is to get off...Ack,that didn't sound right but I'm talking mascara here...


----------



## bows88 (Mar 28, 2006)

non- waterproof definitely! it's much easier to wash off at night when washing my face!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 28, 2006)

Waterproof kinda hurts and is a nightmare to get off. Then again, non-waterproof smears and sweats off. However, I would rather wipe my eyes than have permanent mascara clumped on my lashes.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 28, 2006)

I voted "I buy both". I also use Clarins Fix Mascara sometimes as well.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 28, 2006)

i used to be a waterproof mascara only person because my eyes are so sensitive but lately, I have been wearing both. I think that the formulas are getting better and my eyes are ok with it.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 28, 2006)

non-waterproof here.


----------



## AngelaMH (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to always buy the waterproof types but now I wear non waterproof and really like it! :icon_smil


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 28, 2006)

I usually prefer waterproof, because they seem to fatten my lashes more, and don't leave 'racoon eyes'... but I'll wear non WP too --- depends on the mascara...


----------



## Becka (Mar 28, 2006)

Non-waterproof


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think for some reason non waterproof mascara just looks and applys better.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm a non girl. I wish water proof came off easier for me because I would wear it. it seems to last longer for me. But come time to remove it...yikes! I'm rubbing my eyes raw with my eye makeup remover pad! lol! It'sno a pretty sight. So then I put on a ton of eye cream and swear off waterproof ....until next time! lol!

Luv AM


----------



## LVA (Mar 28, 2006)

ooh ... interesting poll ... i like both


----------



## Leony (Mar 28, 2006)

Non waterproof here.


----------



## xeniba (Mar 28, 2006)

I usually use waterproof, mainly because I have dry eyes (especially now that I'm post-LASIK) so I put eyedrops in every hour. I also have really oily skin and I swing dance a lot (which means a lot of sweating) and non-waterproof used to ALWAYS smudge on me. Lately I've been using a couple of coats of non-waterproof (because it goes on better), topped off with one coat of waterproof (and I occasionally just put the waterproof on the tips of my lashes). Plus, my lashes don't seem to be able to hold a curl with non-waterproof...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Mar 28, 2006)

Only non-waterproof for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 28, 2006)

i use only waterproof mascara

there a lot of good waterproof mascaras

like almay or maybelline

and they very soft and do the best job

i know most of you dont cry

but sometimes you just stuck with non waterprof mascara in the rain

:laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :santa:


----------



## Queen Toria (Mar 28, 2006)

Always conditioning, anything else makes them stick together horiffically, then when i try to brush them out to spilt them they all just come out. I hate it because i have naturally blessed long and curly lashes.

Generally rather than any mascara at all, i just dye my eyelashes black, twice in a row every 3 weeks, just have to be careful to apply the dye not directly to the bottoms of the roots as it weakens them.

This also has the benefit of being waterproof by default.


----------



## Saints (Mar 28, 2006)

Same for me. I needed it when I didn't have a car and had to walk to school in all weathers, often rain and wind. But now I have a car so that isn't really an issue anymore.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 29, 2006)

Waterproof -- all of the non-waterproof mascaras I've tried either flake off during the day, or are so slow to dry that they leave black marks all over my face the first time I blink after I apply it (my eyes are very deep-set)! Waterproof is harder to wash off but at least it stays on all day!


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 29, 2006)

Waterproof...in the Club a MUST HAVE !


----------



## redrocks (Mar 29, 2006)

I only buy waterproof.

It seems to last longer and doesn't come off as easy. I like the long wear of it.


----------



## Kishh (Mar 29, 2006)

Please please help me out! i checked up this forum in the hope of finding the best mascara (non-waterproof) i cud get for my best friend,im going to visit her and thats the only thing she asked for,wat do i do? i kinda planned on getting flextencils Lancome or Clinique supermascara....any ideas?


----------



## KristieTX (Mar 29, 2006)

I only use waterproof as I bathe dogs for 8 hours a day and have serious raccoon eyes if I don't.

Kishh, do you have access to Max Factor Lash Perfection (Masterpiece in Europe) or Cover Girl Lash Exact? Those mascaras are awesome. I've also heard great things about Diorshow. :icon_smil


----------



## monniej (Mar 29, 2006)

def non-waterproof for me. the wp stuff is just too difficult to get off!


----------



## Kelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Non waterproof. My reason is an esthetician told me to try "non" waterproof for a while to see if my "thinning lashes" would come back. Sure enough they are thickening or not being as thin anymore. She said the tar in the waterproof makes our lashes thin out (probably because it's so fun to remove that we remove lashes along with the waterproof mascara).

I for one have noticed a difference and am sticking to nonwaterproof now.


----------



## CamaroChick (Mar 29, 2006)

Non-waterproof for me.


----------



## Kishh (Mar 30, 2006)

Ohmigod!!! Kristie, I just checked your message and feel like kicking myself coz I went out and saw this 20% off on bodyshop and bought the lengthening and defining mascara!!Shud I go return it and get the maxfactor mascara? And bout the diorshow,I used it,umm I dunno,im not quiet impressed with the brush. Thanks though,I really needed somebody's feedback.


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 30, 2006)

I like Non waterproof, it's easy to take off.

I once heard a girl talking to her friend: "My mascara last for three days..!"

It was so funny to hear her talk like that, meanwhile her friend was in aw, lol


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 30, 2006)

Good to hear your lashes are getting back to normal now! I switched to non-waterproof as well for the same reason as you--to be more gentle with my eyelashes! Waterproof is horrible to get off and I ended up pulling out more lashes than necessary. I love how gentle I can be with my lashes now!


----------



## alicat26 (Mar 30, 2006)

non waterproof for me. i can't stand how hard it is to remove waterproof. i wish it were easier to take off and then i would wear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 30, 2006)

Non-waterproof--waterproof is too hard to wash off without force!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 30, 2006)

non-waterproof


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2006)

WP for me...but I feel like I should try changing. It's a toss up between having heavy stiff eyelashes (WP) or risking the mascara spreading when my (sensitive) eyes water. It's a hard one to decide upon :icon_roll


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 30, 2006)

I use Non-waterproof because waterproof makes my lashes fall out. If I need extra security I paint a thin layer of Benefit She-Laq over my lashes. That seals em up and is still gentle on my lashes.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 30, 2006)

it really is. I want to try non-waterproof mascara but its too harsh on my eyes but then i use wp that doesnt even come off.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't use waterproof because it is too harsh on my delicate eyelashes plus it's hard to get off. I like to be able to just wash my face and have all my makeup come off right away.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,

Personally, I have to use waterproof, but my pro kit contains both.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 30, 2006)

I use WP. I have never had a problem with lashes falling out or removing the mascara. I am using Diorshow WP for now, the onlt non WP I ever used was CG Lash Exact, which stayed on unlike most non WP, but it came off in clumps later in the day. The remover I use is the same one I have used since I was in high school, its Merle Norman Extra Gentle, I have no problems removing WP mascara with it. My mom got me using it. The kinds that are really thin and liquidy never worked for me.


----------



## Queen Toria (Mar 30, 2006)

For me, the best (and only considerable) mascara will always be Benefit Bad Girl lash. Though, it is quite a hefty mascara (price-wise) for only those who really have a lot of practice and all the tools to get their mascara perfect, but nothing else is quite as black, and as lovely, and it's SO conditioning too.


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2006)

What is She-Laq? like a clear mascara fixative or something? sounds interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Non-waterproof here.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 30, 2006)

Because of my contacts, I use the non-waterproof.


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 30, 2006)

waterproof mascaras mak my eyes red .. i don't know why but it happens each time...


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 31, 2006)

Both but prefer non-waterproof


----------

